# Lets talk about poop.



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry, but I have to ask.

How many times a day does your V go the bathroom (#2). To correlate, how many times a day do you feed him?

My V is about 7 months and will go on average 6 times a day. We have a few "loose" stools in there, so I am wondering if he is being fed too often, too much, or if this is completely normal.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles poops 5 or 6 times a day too. Usually 2 or 3 in the morning, lunch time, late afternoon, and before bed. He is free fed.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Lets see here -

First thing in the morning, again after breakfast, one in the afternoon, after dinner and then before bed....so 6 times. She is fed twice a day. Ruby is very regimented with her poops. We had our parents watch her recently and explained the poop schedule and they were shocked of how dead on we were.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

3x a day fed 1st light and late afternoon some high Protein treats during the day if He is working and zero from China

Always leave them clear clean waters as well

Hydration is life

and always check your V's and all Doggies Poo its a real guide on there health and check for worms 

but mine sleeps in my log bed next to me and commands his own pillow ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Max goes about 4-5/day, Skyy only twice/day.

Feeding times at 7am and 5pm, both of them eat same food, 3 cups per day.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

All I know is I clean up a lot more than two pups going only 2-3 times a day. So who knows. But I would say the runny stools is a bit of a concern about whether the food you chose is right for them. It might be excellent quality but just not right for them. Might want to look up the attributes and try a different one with different percent of protein, fat, etc. or grain versus grain free.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Mine are fed twice a day at about 7:30am and 7:30 pm 
They usually poop 4 or 5 times a day: 
- first thing in the am (1)
- at least once or twice during walks with the dog walker (he actually writes me notes in a journal every day chronicling their pee and poop activity and alerting me to any changes in poop texture - gotta love him) (1 or 2)
- one during evening exercise (1)
- once before bed time (1)


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby goes 2 or 3 times a day and is fed 3 times a day. When she was younger (she's 7 months now) she'd go much more, like 5-7 times a day.

She goes a LOT when she goes, though. I think some dogs go little bits here and there throughout the day. Not Ruby...she gets it over and done with! She also walks the entire time she poops, spreading it throughout the backyard. Makes picking it up fun. :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris goes twice a day and is fed twice a day, his poos are well formed - but this is because he is fed a raw diet. When he was on kibble, he pooed loads -7 times a day and all very soft. I have always put pooing a lot down to kibble diets so it is interesting that some of you don't have this problem on kibble.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Chuck and Riley get fed 2 times a day, once in the morning and once at night. Chuck usually poops 2 times a day, once in the morning and once in the late afternoon or early evening. Riley is more difficult, god forbid a noise comes around while he's trying to go poo because he just sucks it back up and holds it. But normally he will go at least once. Sometimes 2. Depends what we've done that day and what snacks my dad has given them without mom and I knowing.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln poops 2-3x day, gets fed at 6:00 am & dinner around 5:00pm. Hes at 3 cups a day of food and treats here and there.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG Lilypoo... I read your post and laughed out loud... Ziva also does the poop walk! Heaven forbid that she would just stay poop and leave it all in a nice pile to pick up... but noooooo she has to stroll while pooping... hince providing the neighbors with entertainment while I'm out there searching for all the 'drops' ... usually 3 to 4 graduating from large to small as she walks along! ???


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac eats three meals a day 7 am 1pm 7pm. Poos are well formed and happen in the Morning Lunch and sometimes evening sometimes not. 

So 2 to 3 times a day on the Poo card. 

Also he is fed raw diet.


----------

